# RCS-Beltrol



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I am hoping to use the RCS Beltrol system with battery power and the new QSI TITAN sound decoder whenever that comes available. First I am going to control 2 Aristocraft GP40's with RCS Beltrol. What do I need from RCS?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Nate. 
Thanks for considering RCS. 
I dropped the name BELTROL from RCS - BELTROL some time ago. It is now simply known as RCS. The name I have always used since I adopted then name Remote Control Systems (RCS) in 1989. 

Assuming the "new" QSI decoder works the same way as the last one did with respect to required power in, you cannot use an RCS ESC to power it if the QSI is then driving the loco motors. The PWM output of an RCS ESC will "confuse" the QSI decoder as any PWM will with any DCC decoder. 
You should be able to use the QSI as a stand alone sound system running straight off the battery power and trigger up to four sounds with the RCS trigger outputs. This will be OK for steam sound which can have a mechanically timed chuff, but, unfortunately for diesels, it will not be possible to vary the voltage for engine speed up and down. Unless of course the QSI diesel sound can use a trigger input to read wheel rotation like LGB did in some diesel sound systems. 
If and when the new QSI does appear on the market I will test it for compatibility with RCS and publish the results. 

The RCS PRO-PnP will plug straight into the GP-40 PnP sockets and is all you will need for each loco. Plus a suitable 2.4 GHz R/C system. Most R/C brands can be used. 

I know a Phoenix P8 is a bit more expensive than the non existent QSI but I find the P8 to be a reasonably priced great sounding alternative that works very well with RCS. You do not need the dearer PB11.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Tony, 

So I buy the RCS Pro-Pnp and a 2.4 GHz TX. Can one controller control more than one train at a time. or do I need a separate TX for each loco with the Pro-Pnp? And if one TX will control more than one train, will they all respond to the same commands at the same time IE if I tell one train to stop will the other stop at the same time, or will they allow independent control? Will the Phoenix P8b sound kit work with the RCS system?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Nate. 
You can bind as many locos to one TX as you wish. 
You will need one TX per operator. 
You cannot control two locos at the same time independently from the one TX. 
They can be operated one at a time or MU'ed together in a consist. Provided the locos are speed matched they will all respond together. By speed matched I mean if they are the same locos or, if different locos they can be speed matched using the speed matching feature built into RCS equipment. 
Depending on the brand of R/C used, it is possible to change any loco to a different TX and back again at will. This will enable two operators to simulate adding and removing helper locos from a consist. This feature works best with SPEKTRUM R/C or Hobby King R/C and is controlled by an externally mounted switch on the loco. 

Del Tapparo does offer multiple independent control of two locos from one TX. But then the number of sound triggers available will be limited to two per loco, versus the four per loco of RCS. 

Phoenix P8 sound systems are totally compatible with RCS ESC's. They use simple screw driver connections. No extras parts are needed. Wiring instructions for various brands of sound systems are in pdf format at the RCS website.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By TonyWalsham on 26 Feb 2012 04:21 PM 
...

Del Tapparo does offer multiple independent control of two locos from one TX. But then the number of sound triggers available will be limited to two locos, versus the four of RCS. ...


Not true Tony.http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/gscalegraphics_1_012.htmhttp://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/gscalegraphics_1_012.htm


When using the two-trains option with the RailBoss Plus, you do give up the ability to switch momentum on/off from the Tx, although momentum is still available and programmable to the desired rate by the user. The RailBoss Plus always has 4 sound triggers available.Any two locos you have bound to your Tx can be controlled via the Ch5 switch on the Tx. Just flip the switch and adjust the throttle to the desired speed of the oncoming loco. The other one will continue to run at the last speed setting until you switch back to it. This feature is particularly useful when running one loco on the main, and you need to do some switching in the yard.

The RailBoss Plus also happens to be the only R/C battery power control for large scale trains I know of that offers a Low Battery Warning system for Lithium batteries. This allows you to get the train back to the house before the battery pack's built-in discharge protection PCB literally stops you dead in your tracks.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

What a (*&(*& mess! I wish MLS would catch up with the times and become compatible with Google [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Great info Tony. It seems to be the system I need. Nothing wrong with any of the other systems but all I want is simple r/c to run one or two locos at a time on battery power with engine, horn and bell sounds. I wish phoenix or Qsi or someone would offer just their sound module without all the endless DCC control functions.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Del.
My mistake. You are quite correct yours does have four sound triggers. However, it does mean controlling a second loco by flipping from one to the other via the Ch# 5 switch. When the operator forgets which position is controlling which loco guess who gets the blame when the crash happens?










Nate.
I have been informed this latest, as yet non existent, QSI may have triggerable capability from R/C systems as well as DCC. If so, it should give Phoenix some competition and at a lower price point.
In the meantime I can heartily recommend Phoenix for top quality sound, Dallee for something a little less and MyLocosound for basic believable sound at a budget price.


----------

